# Paging S-10 Plower:



## blades (Dec 11, 2000)

Hey neighbor! :waving: 

Where'd you get your Snowbear? Saw them at Lowe's (Corruna Rd.) for like $998.


----------



## S-10 Plower (Nov 28, 2003)

lowes in Bloomfield hills (Pontiac) It's on telegraph.


----------

